# Smoky Chicken Brine



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

This may be old news, but I added some liquid smoke to my whole chicken brine, and wow, it turned out wonderful! A nice smoke flavor throughout the chicken! 

1 1/2 gallons water
1/2 cup sea salt
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
6-7 mashed cloves garlic
1 tsp cayenne
other seasonings you wish
3 T liquid smoke

The amount of smoke is a guess, and the cayenne and other seasonings- I just dump stuff in. Sure you all know how that works. I usually brine for 24 hours, let the chicken dry out for 1 in the fridge. Dry rub of chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, pepper, and salt. The chili powder give the bird a nice golden color when rubbed in. Bake at 500 for 15 minutes both sides, turn the oven to 325 and roast for an hour. I also made a baste of butter, chili powder and another tablespoon of smoke and basted every 15 minutes. If I am feeling really skinny, I make a paste of butter, herbs, and spices, and put under the skin.

I always brine chicken and turkey before cooking, it gives it such wonderful flavor and very tender and juicy. My daughter was not very happy because the bone came out of the leg as I was carving the bird, so she didn't have a "handle" to eat with!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2005)

Great Idea!!


----------

